# How many of each thing? Water bottles, food dishes, hammocks, etc. per rat?



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

This might be here, I cannot find it but I am wondering if you guys use a general # per # of rats to ensure less squabbles, even living spaces, etc.
We have a large Ferret cage we bought from Petco. We have taken wire clips and covered outside with hardware cloth because bar spacing was too small for little girls.
It is room for 7-8 rats according to rat calculator. We have 6 in there now, 7 once brother is neutered. That is all we are getting or doing!
I want to make sure we have plenty of food dishes scattered, enough water bottles, enough hammocks, hiding tubes, etc.

So...is there is a general # you say.
Like 1 water bottle per every 2 rats? Etc.

So far, we are ok. We have 1 large food dish for dry mix and 1 large for fresh food. We are adding a bunch of stuff this weekend. We have 1 large water bottle, a 2nd on the way. We have 2 hammocks, 2 snuggle sacks, 1 large tube, 2 small tubes tucked in other spots. 2 wheels are coming.
We are making some toys this weekend and adding those.

More food dishes needed?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I dont bother with food dishes myself, unless im feeding something sloppy. My rats far prefer finding the food I hide around the cage in there substrate, it lets them dig and hunt for it, and they dont have time tosquabble over it or hog the food bowl.

In terms of water bottles I have 2 bottles and 2 bowls that clip to the side of the cage. Thats in a saviv royal suite, so quite a big cage, with 5 boys in it right now.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I have three boys and two water bottles. I change the water daily but I know I could go over a week without touching them

I have two small parakeet dishes, one that I put HT lab blocks in and the other I use for fresh foods, then they have their dinner dish where I feed them dinner. But really aside from the fresh stuff they take everything and hide it in their huts or litter box...so I could just put a handful on the cage floor or scatter it around and they'd be perfectly happy with that.


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks! We have a 32 oz. one, changed daily and I just ordered same model in an 8 oz. one. for water bottles. I might get 1 more 8 oz. as it is a 5 level cage.
We have a large bowl for the dry mix that is attached to the wall. I am using one of my dishes for fresh foods until we get something better. 
More than hiding it, these girls fling it everywhere digging for what they want!LOL
In Remy's cage, he has just one of everything because it is just him. Water bottle will go with cage when I sell it, when he moves in with girls in late April. Rest of stuff will come over with him into girls cage.
I just do not want to have too little and cause bickering and issues, nor do I want to have so much thinking they NEED it.....and they can't move!LOL


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I only have two rats, so I just have one water bottle and one food dish that stays in the cage, plus an extra one for when I feed them veggies/messy treats. If I had as many rats as you, I'd probably do two food dishes (though rats usually take food out of their dishes and stash it somewhere else anyway) and two water bottles. Since you say you have a 32 oz one, I'm sure you wouldn't need two as far as amount of water per day goes, but I'd definitely do the 32 oz plus at least one other 8 oz one just so thirsty ratties don't have to wait in line to get a drink of water (or, more likely, push their friends out of the way).


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

That is what I thought. We have 1 girl who is shyer than the others, plus we have obnoxious ones who are that way to everyone! I figured with a couple of bottles at different levels. Hammocks or sleeping sacks on different levels, etc. so those that want to go be alone - can!LOL


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Also if your kids aren't big chewers, you can generally get cute dog/cat dishes at the dollar store. that's what I have in my cage, a low, plastic puppy dish. They can't turn it over, however it's big enough for my fatty to crawl into and lay on all the food so the other's can't get to it.


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

HAHA!! I have 2 girls who sit in the dish together right now so others can't get it....eventually they get tired of waiting and leave.
They are not big chewers so far. They are 6 weeks old tomorrow....so? Mama isn't though she really hasn't had time to become one!LOL We had her 2 weeks, thought we was so lazy and mellow....turned out she was PG. And then for past 6 weeks, she has been taking care of the brats!LOL
I will get a couple. If they chew them, no biggie as it was cheap and I will invest in crocks.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I would definitely go with three smaller water bottles rather than one large bottle. Three is a great number as if one or even two bottles fail (leak until they run dry, get stuck and refuse to let water out, etc) you have that third as a back up. Also, six is a lot of mouths, and that is a big cage! It's nice to have a water bottle on each level.


----------

